# What Type of Fish Would you Recomend?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I just had a Betta die yesterday, and i'm looking to get something new, besides a Betta. I'm looking for a small (under 3 inches) long-lived fish that does not need to be in a school. I would very much prefer to get a cold water fish or atleast something that won't need a strong heater. What would you recommend? :fish-in-bowl: :fish10:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What size tank do you have???


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, haven't really decided what I will put it in yet, I think a 3-10 gal.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

there is a HUGE difference between 3 and 10gal.

what are the measurements of the tank?


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmmm maybe try again with the betta. What size is your tank


----------

